# Zendokan starts here



## Zendokan (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello everybody,

A small Martial Arts CV from me:

- Full-contact Taekwondo & Hoshinsul  (1e dan)
- Freestyle ( Kyokushin karate, Judo, Muay Thai, Greco-Roman Wrestling & San Da) (instructor)
- Modern Ju-Jutsu ( German-style) (2e dan)
- Hapkido (1e dan)
- Modern Ju-Jutsu ( Renbukan-style) (10e kup)
- Muay Thai ( junior instructor)
- Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu (10e kup)

Started with TKD, Freestyle and GeJJ;
Then came the period that I did HKD, MT and GeJJ.
Added BJJ but the GeJJ club stopped and I switched to JJJ(Renbukan). 
Now training 3 disciplines because I stopped with MT.
It was starting to get difficult combining all.

So now actively training in: HKD-JJJ-BJJ.

Greetz,

zendokan


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... you must have no life outside of training ... enjoy!


----------



## Zendokan (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks 14 Kempo, 
but I still got a life outside training, started when I was young with training and nowadays just train BJJ on mondays, HKD on Tuesdays and JJJ on fridays.
Wednessday and thursday and weekends are offtime.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 27, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 27, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome , welcome , welcome.   Look forward to seeing some threads from a experinced MA-ist.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  You might notice that there are sub forums for many of the areas you've got experience in; please feel welcome to post away!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Hopeful Tomorrow (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a bit of training you have under your belt. Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Jun 30, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Impressive resume...


----------



## Zendokan (Jul 1, 2008)

Not really:
- Freestyle ( Kyokushin karate, Judo, Muay Thai, Greco-Roman Wrestling & San Da) (instructor)
- Modern Ju-Jutsu ( German-style) (2e dan) = Kyokushin Karate, Judo, Muay Thai & Aikido --> it's got nothing to do with Japanese Ju-Jutsu.
- Muay Thai ( junior instructor) --> trained this fast because of the experience I had in Freestyle and GeJJ.

*So really the three above styles were always the same type of fighting, only the names changed.*

*And*
- Modern Ju-Jutsu ( Renbukan-style) (10e kup) --> *White* belt
- Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu (10e kup) --> *White* belt


----------

